# Vinny has done very well!!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Vinny and your daughter! When you can, please post some photos--we live for that!! Meanwhile, I love the mental picture I have of Vinny and Rikki from the "tail end."


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yes, please pictures! Sounds like the perfect dog!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! What excitment the whole family is feeling. Big congrats to your daughter. Very well deserved with all the training go on. Can't wait to see pictures of UKC Premier.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Whoo Hoo! Great job! Did you get any pictures? hint, hint. Note to self: carry a little camera in your pocket.


----------

